# Moss insight



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Scrolling through plants on the internet for my aquarium, I found 3 mosses I really like. One is flame moss, taiwan moss, and phoenix moss(Fissidens Fontanus). I like how the phoenix looks different than other mosses.

Has anyone here grown these 3 mosses? Are they slower growing than java moss?
I've read mixed info on the phoenix moss so i'm confused as to how to keep it alive If I bought it. Some web sights say it needs temps. between 70-80f, others say any temp., no co2 needed, requires co2.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just keep your tank at 78 (normal tropical fish temp, cheap heaters stay at 78) and make yourself a homemade co2 setup with a bottle some sugar and yeast. 

I love the fast speed of java moss, making moss walls are great looking and very rewarding.


----------

